
Taser Company Ignored SEC Emails Because They Were in a Spam Folder - gscott
https://firenewsfeed.com/finance/625703
======
ciscoriordan
The SEC released their initial email via EDGAR after the company didn't
respond:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1069183/000000000017...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1069183/000000000017028251/filename1.pdf)

I'm not an accountant, but it seems pretty mundane.

------
Something1234
I would think that they would communicate entirely through paper mail like the
IRS. Just due to the possibility of fraud. Like this isn't that unexpected

